# Dániai mezőgazdasági munka Andreasagro által közvetítve.



## cinci68 (2014 Január 18)

A fiam tegnap utazott repülővel ki Dániába,Rejsby-be.Még nem adott hírt magáról.Remélem legalább a neten fog tudni írni.Milyen tapasztalatok ,vélemények vannak a dániai munkáról,az Andreasagró-ról,beszélgessünk...
Először repült életében,mi is nagyon izgultunk,és izgulunk...Ő az első a családból,aki külföldön próbál szerencsét...


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 18)

Sok sikert kivanunk neki!


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Január 18)

Köszi,épp most "beszéltem "vele a neten.Azt írja,nagyon drága minden, nincs wifi,és a gazda se a legkedvesebb...


----------



## majoros sándor (2014 Január 18)

szia Sanyi vagyok
Most tervezem hogy kimegyek,érdekelne a tapasztalatod.


----------



## majoros sándor (2014 Január 18)

Napok óta kutatok a cég után,számolgatok hogy megéri-e kimenni oda,nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a tapasztalt valóságra ,úgy hogy várom hogy alakult a fiad élete kint.Minden esetre a legjobbakat kívánom neki.


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Január 19)

Hát nem tudom, kajára biztos sokat fog költeni.30 ezer volt a repülőjegy,azt majd 2 részletben vonják majd a fizujából.Utána, még vonattal,és busszal is kellett utaznia.


----------



## majoros sándor (2014 Január 19)

Szia. 
Azt szerettem volna kérdezni hogy mit csinál kint, nekem fejni kellene.


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Január 19)

Ő is fej.
Azt írja, elég bunkó a gazda, meg parancsolgatós...(


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Január 19)

Szerintem sok múlik azon, milyen helyre kerül.Lehet, hogy egy közvetlen,kedves gazdánál,még jól is érezné magát....
Neki annyi szerencséje van, hogy egy magyar srác mellé került,aki már 2 hónapja kint van.

Amúgy ha rákeresel a cég nevére, kidob a gugli fórumokat,én még nem olvastam végig őket,nem akartam, hogy lelombozzon ,ha rosszakat írnak.
Úgy látom, tapasztalatokat senki sem ír, pedig én is azért indítottam a fórumot...


----------



## majoros sándor (2014 Január 28)

Szia
Érdekelne mi újság dániában,remélem minden ok


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Február 2)

Szia! Sajnos,nem.A srácot akivel volt ,és a fiamat is elküldte a gazda, a srác hazajött,a fiamnak talált a cég másik helyet.Nagyon kötekedős, zsugori volt,a gazda, aki tapasztalt munkaerőt keresett ,kevés pénzért.Többe került az étkezés,mint amennyit keresett.
Ez az új hely jobbnak tűnik.


----------



## angela58 (2015 Április 9)

sziasztok a fiam most van kinn dániában ő is az andreasagroval neki minden rendbe van, 2 hónapig volt hagymaszedésen mert csak az volt, de aztán elküldték egy tehenészetbe és mindenre megtanították, néha ugyan kicsit bunkó volt a gazda, de a szállás nagyon rendezett. Ott van már 8 hónapja! A pénz amit kap ugyan némileg kevesebb mint az átlag dánoké, de legalább nem verik át mint hollandiába!! ahol alig kapott fizetést


----------



## girls23 (2015 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!
Én is csak jót tudok mondani a cégről. Sokat próbálkoztam mire megtaláltam az Andreasagrot. Ők legalább mindent amit mondtak betartják. Illetve mindenben segítettek. Én már többször voltam velük földmunkán. Valahol rendes a gazda, valahol meg nem. Mint Magyarországon a főnökök. Nem nyaralni megyünk, hanem dolgozni. Ha külföldön élünk, ott a megélhetés is több. De sokkal több pénzt lehet keresni mint itthon. Én mindig tudok bőven félrerakni. Csak ajánlani tudom őket.


----------



## Lajos71 (2015 Október 3)

Sziasztok. Én a minap találtam rá a cégre és szerencsére erre az oldalra, engem az érdekelne milyen fizetést ajánlanak? Mivel erre vonatkozó információt nem közölnek az oldalukon sem. Köszönöm a segítő válaszokat.


----------

